# Can I get any info from Billys leg ring ?



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Can anyone shed light onto what the numbers/letters mean on a birds leg ring ?

Billy has a closed silver metal ring and the numbers 00333 01 156 ( i think) he was wiggling all over 
there was also some little pattern, or atleast it looked like a pattern ? Might have just been where the pliers had been held to close the ring.

I guess all bird breeders use different numbers/codes for different things... but would be nice to know what things could mean atleast


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I will have to take a better look when I put him away in a minute.
The vertical number was 01... if thats the year, does that mean his 10 years old  

I always wondered how they got the rings on, I just assumed they were shut together with pliers  D`oh


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanx hawksport.
It`s quite interesting to know about these bird rings.

I tried to look again, but my son wasn`t enjoying being pecked to death and I was abit concerned about pulling his leg out, as he was trying his best to tuck it iinto his feathers, bless.

Couldn`t see a N, but there was a PS.

I`m quite intrigued about his little ring now


----------

